# A34



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Your going to need a A34 section.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

is the 6th gen max's chassis code actually A34?

I have no clue either way.....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *is the 6th gen max's chassis code actually A34?
> 
> I have no clue either way..... *


Very good question however, I take delivery of my new 04 Max in about a week. I`ve been checking out Max.org and it is different than what I am used too. I like it here and still like the Altys also, it was time for me to move on to the other Nissan.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I talked to the moderators (through my other account) and they will be adding a section. According to FreshAlloy.com, the 6th generation Maxima is an A34.

The "way of things" on the ORG is different than here, as are many boards. The ORG mods used to be very quick to scream search, but ever since they disabled it they don't say much. They are quick with information sometimes and every now and then you have to bump your thread just to get someone's attention. There aren't a huge number of Maxima owners on this board, except for the ones I know personally down in the Dallas Nissan Enthusiast section. That group was started by a group of Maxima guys. We have many other Nissans as well but our membership contains like 50% Maxima owners and 50% everyone else. For a while, we were getting a new 240 a day for almost a month, it was crazy.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> *Very good question however, I take delivery of my new 04 Max in about a week. I`ve been checking out Max.org and it is different than what I am used too. I like it here and still like the Altys also, it was time for me to move on to the other Nissan. *


Good move Ratwayne, if you need anything for that " A34 "
Let me know.
Hardcore.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Nssnman said:


> *Good move Ratwayne, if you need anything for that " A34 "
> Let me know.
> Hardcore.  *


Hardcore, good to hear from you again. Hope everything is fine.

I wasn`t aware that you changed your handle; glad you are still around. I thought you just drove off into the sunset in a 350Z..........  

I do need something for bluemax.......A GRILL.......


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hardcore, good to hear from you again. Hope everything is fine.
> 
> I wasn`t aware that you changed your handle; glad you are still around. I thought you just drove off into the sunset in a 350Z..........
> 
> I do need something for bluemax.......A GRILL....... *


Ratwayne,
Changed my handle for a couple different reasons. 
Everythings fine here, thanks for asking. " Besides that my work sucks right now "
How things up your way? We got our first 350z roadster convertable, now that's one nice looking car.
Looks like Nissan took some ideas from the Porshe Boxer.
I would love to drive into the sunset with one of those babies.

I'll watch out for grills for the Max.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

so they actually made it....aahhah


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore, we are expecting the 350Z convert very soon at Nissan dealer. I wish I could start a shadetree garage. I keep buying lottery tickets though


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore, My dealer has two soft top 350Z. One is the bright Blue and the other is a pewter color with the burnt orange seats.

I get to drive most of the vehicles. I was sent to pick up a Murano Tuesday and today I was gone most of the day picking up a new Quest.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Nssnman said:


> *Ratwayne,
> Changed my handle for a couple different reasons.
> Everythings fine here, thanks for asking. " Besides that my work sucks right now "
> How things up your way? We got our first 350z roadster convertable, now that's one nice looking car.
> ...


Hardcore, I see Stillen has a Grill and body kit now for the 04 Max.

The grill is sort of rain gutterish and I`m not impressed with kit. Have U seen?


----------

